# iPad 2 + clé USB internet 3G



## santung (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme j'ai déjà une clé USB Internet Bouygues, je n'envisage pas d'acheter un iPad 2 3G+ mais un iPad 2 (avec Wifi uniquement).

Ma question : est-il possible de se connecter à Internet avec la clé Internet ? (avec le kit, bien sûr)

Merci de votre aide qui me sera précieuse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2011)

A mon avis, c'est impossible !!!!!!
Mais je laisse le soin aux utilisateurs expérimentés de te le confirmer...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Septembre 2011)

Totalement impossible, L'ipad ne gérant pas l'usb...

2 solutions:

Le mode modem de ton iPhone 4 (si tu as)
L'achat d'un "domino" wifi qui te permet en y mettant la carte sim de ta clef 3G de créer un réseau wifi virtuel à partir de ton abonnement 3G... C'est à mon avis la meilleure solution à mes yeux...


----------



## santung (8 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Totalement impossible, L'ipad ne gérant pas l'usb...
> 
> 2 solutions:
> 
> ...


ah ok merci !

Et pas de transfert de fichiers (photos, vidéo, etc) ?

Et d'autres tablettes sur lesquelles on peut surfer grâce à la clé 3G ?


----------

